# acpi table not found



## bv_arvind (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi,

I notice something wierd when I bring up my machine on a one core vs 2 core system. The acpi table is not even registered in case of 1 core system and because of which I have many acpi related failures and devices fail to register. ACPI seems to be enabled in the image. How to debug the issue further
Thanks
Arvind


----------



## bv_arvind (Aug 21, 2012)

resolved by turning on apic


----------

